

Apple Said to Plan $17 Billion Bond Offering in Record U.S. Sale - bane
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-04-30/apple-plans-six-part-bond-sale-in-first-offering-since-1996-1-.html

======
washedup
Not a good sign for Apple. This plan may work just fine, but definitely speaks
to the recent struggles. Also, they believe they will be around for 30 years.
I think it would need another Steve Jobs to keep it innovative for that long.

